
Scale.bythebay.io: Adriaan Moors, Scala 2.13 - based2
https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/7kqkd6/scalebythebayio_adriaan_moors_scala_213/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/7kqkd6/scalebythebay...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/7kqkd6/scalebythebayio_adriaan_moors_scala_213/)

